# Buttermilk Bananna Nut bread



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Old family favorite, and its getting to be that time of year......

Preheat oven to 375, and butter and flour (or use pam) and prepare two loave pans, or 1 bundt cake pan


1/2 cup criscoe
1 1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs
2 cups of sifted flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 cup mashed bananna's (usually 3 very ripe)
1/3 tsp salt
1/4 cup buttermilk
1/2 tsp vanilla (real, not imitation!)
1 cup rough cut fresh pecans ( or walnuts if your from the east coast! lol)

Cream crisco and sugar, add eggs one at a time until mixed, add vanilla

Alternate adding dry ingredients with the mashed banannas/buttermilk starting and ending with dry ingredients. Mix well. 

Add pecans and stir to mix

Pour batter equally into two loaf pans or 1 bundt pan

Bake at 375 for 15 minutes, then at 325 for an hour or until toothpick inserted comes out clean!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

on your next loaf.....try this interestin twist......last loaf i made...had some strawberries....mashed them up and added to the banana bread batter.....came out great.....no pictures....sorry


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That just ain't right. Us fat boys tryin to quit are highly offended by all of that butter on that slice!!!!!!! LOL Dang that looks good!!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Looks good, I tried MCs bananna nut bread and its killer, will try this one next....thanks....WW


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I kept this page open on the laptop and my wife got the hint. She baked two of them and they are so o oo oo Goood.. good! Thanks. Now I have to pay back.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

we did it it was great we shared it at bible study sunday am thanks Shaky.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

About to put a couple loaves in the oven right now. Batter sure is good!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*banana bread*

The Mrs wooped upa couple , they sure were great THX...cva34


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> I kept this page open on the laptop and my wife got the hint. She baked two of them and they are so o oo oo Goood.. good! Thanks. Now I have to pay back.


Good idea. Think I'll do the same tomorrow before I take out for work.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Looks good, I tried MCs bananna nut bread and its killer, will try this one next....thanks....WW


Ok Shaky gonna try m out, to be eaten this eve on deer stand with some hot java..WW


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tried this with a little twist. If anyone likes pumpkin bread just make this and leave the nuts out and add pumpkin pie filling instead of bananas. Make a great tasting pumpkin bread.


----------

